# Tháp giải nhiệt Tashin Teco Xuong Minh



## quangtc0004 (6/11/20)

*XUONG MINH TRADING COMPANY LIMTED* phân phối các loại tháp giải nhiệt, thap giai nhiet, tháp làm mát nước, thap lam mat nuoc, Tháp giải nhiệt nước Tashin nhập khẩu từ Đài Loan.

Hiện nay *Công ty Xương Minh* phân phối tất cả các chủng loại của tháp giải nhiệt nước, tashin, và linh kiện tháp giải nhiệt, tấm giải nhiệt, tháp giải nhiệt tròn, tháp giải nhiệt vuông, tháp giải nhiệt công nghiệp, tháp giải nhiệt công suất lớn, được Công ty Tashin Đài Loan sản xuất và *Công Ty Xương Minh* phân phối độc quyền tại Việt Nam, Tháp giải nhiệt Tashin rất được ưa chuộng tại thì trường Mỹ, Nhật, Hàn và nhiều nước trên thế giới.





*Cấu tạo chỉ tiết tháp giải nhiệt, tháp giải nhiệt nước tashin*

** Nguyên lý hoạt động tháp giải nhiệt tròn, tháp giải nhiệt nước tashin tsc: tháp giải nhiệt tròn, tháp giải nhiệt tashin tsc:*
- Được thiết kế luồng không khí theo hướng ngược với lưu lượng nước. Ban đầu luồng không khí tiếp xúc với môi trường màng tháp giải nhiệt, sau đó luồng không khí kéo lên theo phương thẳng đứng. Lưu lượng nước được phun xuống do áp xuất không khí và lưu lượng nước rơi xuống qua bề mặt tấm giải nhiệt, lưu lượng gió theo hướng ngược lại. như thế nhiệt độ nước được giảm đi đáng kể.





Một số chủng loại tháp giải nhiệt, tháp giải nhiệt nước, tháp giải nhiệt tashin do
*Công ty Xương Minh* cung cấp tại VN.

** Nguyên Lý hoạt động Tháp giải nhiệt vuông, tháp giải nhiệt nước TSS: *
- Là thiết kế theo dạng luồng khí trực tiếp được hút theo phương thẳng đứng từ bồn nước lên họng gió. Luồng khí tiếp xúc với bề mặt của màng giải nhiệt, tấm giải nhiệt, filling giải nhiệt được gắn kết hai bên thành tháp giải nhiệt.
- Lưu lượng nước chảy thẳng xuống bởi trọng lực.
- Không khí luân chuyển xuyên qua màng giải nhiệt và hòa quyển với không khí bên ngoài được hút vào và thổi thẳng lên trên qua họng hút.
- Hệ thống phân phối nước hoặc bồn nước có gắn lỗ cấp nước, thoát nước để góp phần cho việc tuần hoàn nước.
- Luồng nước được chia đều trên bề mặt màng giải nhiệt ( Tấm giải nhiệt ) thông qua những lỗ nhỏ xinh xinh trên hệ thống máng phân nước, do đó nhiệt độ nước được giảm đi đáng kể.





Lắp tháp giải nhiệt TSS và phụ kiện tháp giải nhiệt tashin TSS





Mô hình hoạt động của tháp giải nhiệt nước tashin tss

*Cấu tạo chi tiết bên trong tháp giải nhiệt tashin TSS*

- Tháp giải nhiệt TASHIN TSS là một chủng loại tháp hình vuông hoặc hình chữ nhật, quý khách có thể đặt hàng theo kích thước diện tích nơi lắp đặt, lưu lượng nước cần giải nhiệt, nhiệt độ nước cần giải nhiệt, một số hình ảnh tháp giải nhiệt TASHIN TSS :

Tấm giải nhiệt vuông tháp giải nhiệt tashin
Tháp giải nhiệt vuông sau khi lắp tấm giải nhiệt
Hệ thống quạt hút gió được lắp đặt sau cùng của tháp giải nhiệt vuông tashin TSS

[VIDEO]



Tổng kho tháp giải nhiệt *Xương Minh* luôn sẵn sàng đê phục vụ quý khách.





* Quý khách có thể xem quy trinh lắp đặt tháp giải nhiệt TASHIN TSS tại đây:

*Tháp giải nhiệt được ứng dụng cho các ngành như sau:*
+ Ngành điện lạnh : Điều hòa, đông lạnh, nước đá…
+ Ngành nhựa : Máy ép nhựa, bao bì nhựa…
+ Ngành thủy hải sản : Chế biến thủy sản…
+ Ngành luyện kim : Thép, nhôm …
+ Ngành dược phẩm.
+ Ngành cáp điện.
+ Và các ngành khác : chế biến rượu, bia, máy nén khí, máy phát điện, xử lý nước…

*Tháp giải nhiệt Tashin* được chế tạo bằng các chất liệu đặc biệt và gia công từ keo và sợi thủy tinh nên không thấm nước, chịu nhiệt tốt, chống ăn mòn, bền bỉ với thời gian, chân tháp cũng bằng chất liệu đặc biệt liền với khung tháp nên rất chắc chắn và dễ vận chuyển, xê dịch, không gỉ sét, vì vậy giảm được chi phí bảo trì bảo dưỡng tháp.

*Quý khách có nhu cầu mua máy bơm nước tháp giải nhiệt vui lòng liên hệ với Xương Minh để được tư vấn kể thuật và lựa chọn những biện pháp thi công hiệu suất cao và thời gian thực hiện ngắn*

*Tháp giải nhiệt Tashin* là thiết bị làm giảm nhiệt độ của nước, giảm xả thải, tiết kiệm được chi phí sản xuất và thân thiện với môi trường.

*Công ty TNHH TM Xương Minh* chuyên phân phối và lắp đặt tháp giải nhiệt - linh kiện tháp giải nhiệt Tashin chính hãng giá tốt nhất. Để được biết thêm chi tiết và tư vấn lắp đặt tháp giải nhiệt - Cooling Tower quý khách vui lòng liên hệ :
*Công ty TNHH Thương mại Xương Minh - Hotline*: 0913201426
*Địa chỉ VPGD*: Nhà số 9, đường 2.2, khu SHOP HOUSE, khu đô thị GAMUDA GARDENS, đường Nam Dư, quận Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội
*Điện thoại*: (04) 62620101; 62620443; 62620445 *Fax*: (04) 62620447
*Email*: *daothanhbinh66@gmail.com* - xuongminhcongty@gmail.com
*Website 1*: *www.motorteco.vn* *Website 2*: *www.thapgiainhiettashin.vn*


----------

